# Best Pothead musicians (alive or dead)



## hempcurescancer (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmm well I wont name all of them in my head but just a few..

Jimi Hendrix
Bob Marley
Kyle Gass
Kurt Cobain

Lets get some more


----------



## Jackp0t08 (Nov 8, 2009)

hempcurescancer said:


> Hmm well I wont name all of them in my head but just a few..
> 
> Jimi Hendrix
> Bob Marley
> ...


KiD CuDi is great in my opinion


----------



## Anish (Nov 8, 2009)

Bob Dylan


----------



## Wavels (Nov 8, 2009)

There is only one granddaddy of all pot head musicians...the inimitable genius...Louis Armstrong!


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 8, 2009)

how about bradley nowell? might as well throw a dead previous heroin addict pothead musician into the mix. too many adjectives?


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah Nowell had style. 





The best living pothead musicians are Sean Daley from Atmosphere and Trey Anastasio from Phish.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

Neil Young!!!!!!!! That guys gotta know how to appreciate some good herb.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 8, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Yeah Nowell had style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anastasio is def one of the kings, but every time I hear phish or the name phish I think about the simpsons

"hey, I smell marijuana smoke! That better be medicina! If Phish doesnt see a prescription immediatlely, were leaving. We can wait all night people"

good shit


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

hempcurescancer said:


> Anastasio is def one of the kings, but every time I hear phish or the name phish I think about the simpsons
> 
> "hey, I smell marijuana smoke! That better be medicina! If Phish doesnt see a prescription immediatlely, were leaving. We can wait all night people"
> 
> good shit





No doubt about that Simpsons relation.. There are a few common riffs / progressions that Phish will break into randomly during jams. They used to do it a lot more often and one of em is the Simpsons theme.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 9, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> No doubt about that Simpsons relation.. There are a few common riffs / progressions that Phish will break into randomly during jams. They used to do it a lot more often and one of em is the Simpsons theme.


I never knew that, thats tight as fuck.

Are they still performing? Cause damnn id love to go to a phish concert with like 10 js


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 9, 2009)

They just had a huge 3 day festival over Halloween and are touring this fall.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 9, 2009)

Pro as fuckk, thanx cloud city


----------



## Montana Geezer (Nov 9, 2009)

Another vote for Louis Armstrong. 
He was a pot head when most of the populace didn't know what pot was.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 11, 2009)

thats fuckin commitment


----------



## Brazko (Nov 11, 2009)

Jimi, Bob, & Snoop (I know, but he smokes a lot)


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 12, 2009)

mc chris, look up the song wiid


----------



## maxpain912 (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't tell me you forgot Jerry


----------



## howhighru (Nov 16, 2009)

janis joplin..........


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 17, 2009)

I would say having a *strain* named after you qualifies.


----------



## starhawk2888 (Nov 17, 2009)

Frank Zappa any body?


----------



## Wavels (Nov 17, 2009)

starhawk2888 said:


> Frank Zappa any body?


 
Frank Zappa did not use cannabis,,,he chain smoked cigs.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 17, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I would say having a *strain* named after you qualifies.


 

hell yea!


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 17, 2009)

Slightly Stoopid, The Expendables, Marley of course, Pepper, Dilated People's, Pink Floyd, and soo many others.


----------



## heyguy901 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> Yeah Nowell had style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i had no idea that sean daley from atmosphere was a stoner, that's awesome


----------



## heyguy901 (Nov 20, 2009)

THE BEATLES!!! any?
Peter Tosh


----------



## pho20 (Nov 20, 2009)

berner the jacka


----------



## Tunda (Nov 20, 2009)

Bob Marley is legendary I never get tired of his songs.


----------



## InsaneInTheBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Dave Matthews (Band)


----------



## growwwww (Nov 21, 2009)

InsaneInTheBrain said:


> Dave Matthews (Band)


yes my brother a brilliant one, those jazz artists jus love it. The list goes on and on with musicians who smoke the herb. 


Mike skinner - the streets!


----------



## Tarmo (Nov 25, 2009)

awww Bob Marley!


----------



## starhawk2888 (Nov 26, 2009)

Wavels, have u read "The Real Frank Zappa Book" written by him? Its a good read and he admits a lot of crazy stuff in it


----------



## freestyleandsmile (Dec 1, 2009)

sublime, bargain music, reel big fish, ratatat, MGMT, Mike Pinto, OPM, Passafire, rancid, dirty heads, bedouin soundclash, etc.


----------



## canadian (Dec 1, 2009)

ratatat for sure
Going to have to say early DJ shadow


----------



## jdm240 (Dec 2, 2009)

triple six mafia.


----------



## Brazko (Dec 3, 2009)

The Man Who gave Us, Mary Jane






​


----------



## MaryzMastaH (Dec 6, 2009)

not one person said WILLIE NELSON!!! Come On!!!! lol


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 6, 2009)

MaryzMastaH said:


> not one person said WILLIE NELSON!!! Come On!!!! lol


Not very observant, are we?


----------



## growwwww (Dec 7, 2009)

Howard Marks, he is a musician aint he, fucking legend that man is!


----------

